# Star Trek Picard Staffel 3: Zahlreiche Überraschungen im neuen Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Trek Picard Staffel 3: Zahlreiche Überraschungen im neuen Trailer* gefragt.

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard Staffel 3: Zahlreiche Überraschungen im neuen Trailer*


----------



## soulstyle (13. Oktober 2022)

Kurz und knapp, ich liebe Star Trek.


----------



## PeaceTank (13. Oktober 2022)

Paramount+, Apple TV, Sky, Netflix, Prime, Eurosport, RTL+ etc. ist mir so langsam alles zu viel, aber wer's braucht soll zuschlagen. 
Staffel 2 (noch auf Prime) fand ich etwas langweilig, das Thema Zeitreise in die Vergangenheit ist so was von durch erzählt und wirr.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Oktober 2022)

PeaceTank schrieb:


> Paramount+, Apple TV, Sky, Netflix, Prime, Eurosport, RTL+ etc. ist mir so langsam alles zu viel


Das liest sich immer so, als "muss" man das alles abonnieren. Ich bin aktuell nur bei Netflix (mehr als die 7,99 gibt es monatlich nicht, vor allem wegen dem Edge-Zwang) und selbst da schaue ich nicht täglich. Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dass ich drei oder vier solcher Dienste bezahlen würde, dann muss ich mich schon fragen, wie viel Zeit man eigentlich tatsächlich für die Inhalte übrig hat? Ich schaue etwa zweimal im Monat einen Film und etwa jeden zweiten Tag eine neue Folge irgendeiner Serie. Da ich mir das Abo mit meiner Lebensgefährtin teile, sind vier Euro im Monat für mich angemessen. Aber jeden Cent, den ich dafür mehr ausgeben "müsste", sähe ich als Verschwendung an. Schaut ihr denn wirklich alles, was ihr auch bezahlt?


----------



## PeaceTank (13. Oktober 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das liest sich immer so, als "muss" man das alles abonnieren. Ich bin aktuell nur bei Netflix (mehr als die 7,99 gibt es monatlich nicht, vor allem wegen dem Edge-Zwang) und selbst da schaue ich nicht täglich. Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dass ich drei oder vier solcher Dienste bezahlen würde, dann muss ich mich schon fragen, wie viel Zeit man eigentlich tatsächlich für die Inhalte übrig hat? Ich schaue etwa zweimal im Monat einen Film und etwa jeden zweiten Tag eine neue Folge irgendeiner Serie. Da ich mir das Abo mit meiner Lebensgefährtin teile, sind vier Euro im Monat für mich angemessen. Aber jeden Cent, den ich dafür mehr ausgeben "müsste", sähe ich als Verschwendung an. Schaut ihr denn wirklich alles, was ihr auch bezahlt?


Nein man muss nicht, nur gibt es manche Serien ausschließlich bei bestimmten Anbietern ( Star Wars bei Disney+, Star Trek bei Paramount+) . Ich habe auch nur einen Anbieter und bin nicht bereit für einzelne Serien immer neue Abo's abzuschließen.   Also lass ich es .
Wie geschrieben : Wer's braucht soll zuschlagen.

Peace


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Oktober 2022)

Sieht gut aus, besonders das Professor Moriarty wieder dabei ist, ohoho der wird aber angepisst gewesen sein als er raus gefunden hat das man ihn getäuscht und eingesperrt hat, geniale Rolle und toller Schauspieler.
Brent Spiner "mal wieder" möchte man sagen, haa, finde ich gut, Lore ist doch auch so einer der richtig angepisst sein wird, Datas "böser Zwilling" wird sicher wieder kräftig manipulieren und einen bösen Plan haben um sich zu rächen.
Ich habe irgendwie die Vermutung das jemand alle Gegenspieler der Enterprise Crew findet, für sich einspannt und sie als Kopfgeldjäger rekrutiert hat.


----------



## Kaimanic (13. Oktober 2022)

Eigentlich ist die Enterprise doch zerstört worden, inklusive dem Modul, auf dem Moriarty abgespeichert war. 
Nun, evtl. durch irgendein Wunder hat das Modul überlebt, oder es gab ein Backup. Ich wette, dass Lore die Büchse der Pandora öffnete.^^


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Oktober 2022)

Kaimanic schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Enterprise doch zerstört worden, inklusive dem Modul, auf dem Moriarty abgespeichert war.
> Nun, evtl. durch irgendein Wunder hat das Modul überlebt, oder es gab ein Backup. Ich wette, dass Lore die Büchse der Pandora öffnete.^^


Die Lore wurde doch von der Serie schon zur Genüge das Klo hin runtergespült. Darauf käme es nun auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Kwijibo (13. Oktober 2022)

Also so schlecht und unlogisch wie die 2. Staffel war, kann man eigentlich nichts Gutes mehr erwarten.
Staffel 2 1. Folge mega langweilig, 2 sehr viel versprechend und danach ging es leider wieder steil Bergab und die Serie wurde nur noch von Folge zu Folge cringier!
Dazu noch die Quotenportion an Wokeness mit 7 of 9 die sich als Lesbe outet, was schon min 3 Folgen vorher absehbar war und einfach einem langweiligen und unlogischen Handlungsstrang und ein Q der wohl selber nicht wusste ob er nun Picards Freund oder Feind ist. Einfach nur schlecht!
Jurati, die ja angeblich so logisch handelt und super intelligent sein soll, handelt natürlich genau gegenteilig, nur weil sonst die Handlung von Staffel 2 in sich selber zusammengefallen wäre.
Als die Borg Queen den Polizisten als Geisel hält wäre die logische Entscheidung gewesen, wenn Jurati den Polizisten geopfert hätte und ihn erschossen hätte anstatt die Borg Queen. So hätte die nichts in der Hand gehabt und es hätte nur 1 Opfer gegeben. Da Jurati sich aber unlogisch entschieden hat, gab es am Ende sehr viele Opfer, dafür aber diesen wirren Handlungsstrang, der sich ständig selbst widerspricht und mehr darauf fokussiert ist eine Woke Agenda zu verfolgen, als eine gute Story zu erzählen.
Und am Ende begnügt sich die Jurati Borg Queen damit „nur“ noch Schiffe zu assimilieren, die in Not sind und alle inkl. Borg Queen sind damit Glücklich.
Mal ehrlich, wie schlecht geht es denn bitte noch?


----------



## T-MAXX (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich schaue mir keine Trailer an, dann wäre ja die Vorfreude für die Staffel 3 schon mal weg.
Auf jeden Fall kommt die Staffel 3 auch in meine Sammlung.


----------



## trigger831 (13. Oktober 2022)

Wurde auch Zeit. Staffel 2 fand ich zwar nicht mehr ganz so gut aber ich denke und hoffe mal, dass S3 ein guter Abschluss wird.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp, ich liebe Star Trek.


Ich auch.

Ich muß mir aber Staffel 2 noch angucken.



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das liest sich immer so, als "muss" man das alles abonnieren. Ich bin aktuell nur bei Netflix (mehr als die 7,99 gibt es monatlich nicht, vor allem wegen dem Edge-Zwang) und selbst da schaue ich nicht täglich. Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dass ich drei oder vier solcher Dienste bezahlen würde, dann muss ich mich schon fragen, wie viel Zeit man eigentlich tatsächlich für die Inhalte übrig hat? Ich schaue etwa zweimal im Monat einen Film und etwa jeden zweiten Tag eine neue Folge irgendeiner Serie. Da ich mir das Abo mit meiner Lebensgefährtin teile, sind vier Euro im Monat für mich angemessen. Aber jeden Cent, den ich dafür mehr ausgeben "müsste", sähe ich als Verschwendung an. Schaut ihr denn wirklich alles, was ihr auch bezahlt?


Wir nutzen zwei Streaminganbieter und sind damit zufrieden.
Prime und Disney. Mehr kommt nicht dazu.
Man hat gar nicht die Zeit für mehr.
Ich komme jetzt schon kaum beim Serien gucken da hinterher.


----------



## DasPaul (13. Oktober 2022)

Nach (zeitlich) Enterprise, die wohl einzige Star Trek Serie, die für mich noch guckbar war/ist. Zugegeben, mit Star Trek hatten die ersten beiden Staffeln nicht viel gemein, dennoch fand ich es schön, Sir Patrick Stewart noch einmal in dieser Rolle zu sehen, immerhin der Held meiner Jugend.

Ich befürchte nach Sichtung des Trailers nun, dass die dritte Staffel richtig interessant bzw. gut werden könnte. "Befürchte" aus dem Grund, da dies dann leider die letzte Staffel sein wird, was wiederum schade wäre und mich ärgern würde.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

DasPaul schrieb:


> Nach (zeitlich) Enterprise, die wohl einzige Star Trek Serie, die für mich noch guckbar war/ist. Zugegeben, mit Star Trek hatten die ersten beiden Staffeln nicht viel gemein, dennoch fand ich es schön, Sir Patrick Stewart noch einmal in dieser Rolle zu sehen, immerhin der Held meiner Jugend.


Ich hatte als kleines Kind zwar schon TOS mit Kirk, Spock & Co gesehen. Aber richtig bewußt wahrgenommen habe ich erst TNG, welche ich meiner Jugendzeit verschlungen habe. Außerdem war TNG auch tiefgründiger.
Patrick Stewart ist ein super Schauspieler. Und passt perfekt in die Rolle als Picard.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich muß mir aber Staffel 2 noch angucken.


Ich fand die 2. Staffel ganz gut. Zeitreise ist ja im Star Trek Universum immer ein gutes Thema.
Da erinnere ich mich gerne an diverse Voyager Folgen.


----------



## Micha0208 (29. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zeitreise ist ja im Star Trek Universum immer ein gutes Thema.
> Da erinnere ich mich gerne an diverse Voyager Folgen.


Ich fand auch "Star Trek IV: Zurück in die Gegenwart" den besten Teil


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Ich fand auch "Star Trek IV: Zurück in die Gegenwart" den besten Teil


Inhaltlich war das aber großer Käse. Eine außerirdische Zivilisation, die sich für Buckelwale interessiert -- wasn Unsinn.


----------



## Micha0208 (29. Oktober 2022)

@Threshold : stimmt. War trotzdem mein Favorit unter den Star Trek-Filmen in meiner Jugend.
Habe ich damals bestimmt 15-mal angeschaut.

Bei den Serien fand ich alle gut, bis auf Discovery.
Habe jetzt erst Star Trek: Lower Decks nach Eingewöhnung lieben gelernt (Habe nicht erwartet das mir die Serie gefällt).

EDIT: Ich liebe Star Trek ganz allgemein


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Film wäre eine gute Folge gewesen, wenn man die Zeit in der Vergangenheit auf zwei drei Minuten kürzt.


----------



## Micha0208 (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin sowieso eher Serien-Fan was Star Trek angeht.

Mir hat auch Archer mit der Enterprise wirklich gut gefallen (nur die letzte Staffel fand ich sehr schlecht).
Aber am besten ist immer noch "Star Trek the next Generation"

EDIT: Freue mich aber auch auf die 3 Staffel von Star Trek Picard


----------

